# Yes you can register in WA



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

So some time ago i had found and posted about Vincent registering relationships in WA, now a few people have said NO you cannot well i decided to give these guys a call and apparently yes you can register, i informed them that;
i was engaged and due for immigration purposes i would like to register my relationship to my fiance is this possible in WA ( ok i lied im married shoot me lol) I was informed YES you can and YES the immigration department accept it. So below is the details and for any one who has got any queries on this please feel free to email them and check it out. Now if this women has incorrectly informed me then i apologise, but as i said contact them just to be sure.

Relationship Declaration Register

*On 18 December 2012, the City of Vincent established Western Australia's first Relationship Declaration Register enabling gay and straight couples a formal recognition of their relationship.* 
To read more background information, please click here to read our 'News' page, or read the full 18 December Council Meeting Minutes here.

If you would like to register your relationship

Simply fill in the Application Form, pay the prescribed fee and send it to Chief Executive Officer (details below). 
For full details and guidelines on how to register your relationship, please click on the Policy below (see page 2 onwards).

Related links

Policy No 4.1.34 - Relationship Declaration Register (including Guidelines)

Application Form
Prescribed Fees

These fees are applicable until 30 June 2013.
Application to make a relationship declaration - $120
Replacement of a declaration certificate - $25
Certified copy of entry - Relationship Register Certificate - $25
For more information http://www.vincent.wa.gov.au/Services/Relationship_Declaration_Register

If you have any enquiries, please direct them to the City of Vincent Chief Executive Officer, John Giorgi:

Tel: (08) 9273 6002
Email: [email protected]
Post: PO Box 82, Leederville WA 6902


----------

